# Industry News: GoPro announces the HERO9 Black



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 16, 2020)

> GoPro Packs More of Everything into New HERO9 Black
> 
> New Sensor Delivers 5K Video
> 20MP Photos
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Sep 16, 2020)

This looks like what GoPro has needed to do for a while - a ground-up redesign of the Hero camera. Interesting indeed!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 16, 2020)

But will it overheat?


----------



## sanj (Sep 16, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> But will it overheat?


hahahahaha.


----------



## R5orR6 (Sep 16, 2020)

Awesome upgrade, I ordered one today...but after looking at Gordon Laing's extensive review.


----------



## Surab (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm wondering whether it's truly worth 200 dollars more than the Osmo Action.


----------



## CSD (Sep 17, 2020)

Surab said:


> I'm wondering whether it's truly worth 200 dollars more than the Osmo Action.



From the videos, reviews and new features I'd say so. The auto-horizon and stabilisation is damned impressive and they've brought back interchangeable lenses. The main downside is the increased weight/size but in reality they've needed to do that for a while now to increase battery life. Colour science is a bit whack compared to older GoPro but that's down to the new sensor but hopefully they'll iron out those issues.


----------



## eat-sleep-code (Sep 17, 2020)

I will likely be upgrading with the $100 off trade in program from my Hero Black 6. But just like my planned upgrade from the 5D III to the R5, going to hold on the purchase until there is a return to some sense of normalcy and I am traveling again. No need for new gear looking at the same 4 walls here at home.


----------



## Surab (Sep 17, 2020)

CSD said:


> From the videos, reviews and new features I'd say so. The auto-horizon and stabilisation is damned impressive and they've brought back interchangeable lenses. The main downside is the increased weight/size but in reality they've needed to do that for a while now to increase battery life. Colour science is a bit whack compared to older GoPro but that's down to the new sensor but hopefully they'll iron out those issues.



Auto horizon is definitely exciting, but stabilization is not really that much better or rather the Osmond appears to be very adequate. The lag on the front screen or rather the low fps are off putting on the Hero 9, though. I think for me it is not worth it and the only reason I would prefer it over the 8 is the replaceable lens cover. I am really hoping that DJI gives us a 1" action... One can dream. hahaha

But the good thing is we have options.


----------



## Joel C (Sep 19, 2020)

Considering this really isn't a real upgrade from the osmo action... can't see a reason to buy.


----------

